# Ork bits for chaos marine bits?



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

After selling my ork army I no longer have a use for my large ork bitz box so I'm looking to swap some bits for chaos marine bits before I sell the box as a whole on eBay. If you have CSM bits and are looking for ork bits then let me what you need and we'll they and sort out a trade.
Cheers


----------

